# Best 1/2 hour 'sitcoms' over the decades....



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

For me it has to be....

70's = Fawlty towers / Reggie Perrin (cant split them as they are both SOOOOO fantastic)

80's = Only Fools and horses (The decade when it was REALLY funny and not just funny)

90's = Bottom / Red Dwarf (i cant split them, no matter how much i try)

00's = Frasier(Its got better with age)

Any others ive missed? 

P.S Yes i do have 90% of all iv'e listed, on DVD or video!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The young ones?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

70's - Porridge or Dad's Army come close to FT
80's - *shrug*
90's - Blackadder
00's The Office (just about qualifies as a sitcom!)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> 70's - Porridge or Dad's Army come close to FT
> 80's - *shrug*
> 90's - Blackadder
> 00's Â The Office (just about qualifies as a sitcom!)


Jim

IIRC Blackadder was 1980's, with 'Blackadder goes forth' finishing the quartet off in 1989


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Rising Damp was another good one from the 70s. Although the "racist" bits are now a bit cringeworthy.

Blackadder is my all time favourite. IV probably being the top one in my view.

Also a big Fawlty Towers fan, Red Dwarf, Bottom, Young Ones. There are only a handful of truly great sitcoms.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Porridge, Dad's Army, the Good Life, Reggie Perrin.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Office sux - sorry to say it but it does. Its only popular cos unfortunately too many people can relate directly to it......which goes to say that the country is managed by a bunch of word wankers

Good Life - Terry & June - Dads Army - Fawlty Towers - Young Ones - Blackadder - Simpsons.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

The Office
Alan Partridge (anything but the latest series)
Fawlty Towers
Porridge
Open all hours
Fools and horses
Frasier
Steptoe and son
Dads Army
Does the Simpsons count?
If it does, then Southpark too


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Simpsons of course is a sitcom - its just they are drawn instead of actors.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Faulty Towers was shown even in Greece when I was little and it was amazing! We also had Benny Hill that was very good.

What about the comedy that was played by Spencer they guy who couldn't get a job? Was it called "some mums like it hot"? This was another brilliant one! Very amusing!

I don't like the office...it is not funny but silly! And blackadder...I just couldn't understand it at all!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

nik, could u be thinking of ''some mothers do av em''


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> nik, could u be thinking of ''some mothers do av em''


YES...that's the one!

Don' t you like Spencer?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Steptoe and Son!

They hated each other in real life, one of the reasons the program was so funny.

I get bored watching Fawlty Towers now, it's very good but it's been repeated _so_ Â many times ....

Anyone remember Max Headroom? Â ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> The Office sux - sorry to say it but it does. Its only popular cos unfortunately too many people can relate directly to it......which goes to say that the country is managed by a bunch of word wankers
> 
> Good Life - Terry & June - Dads Army - Fawlty Towers - Young Ones - Blackadder - Simpsons.


How can you say the Office sux (sucks ???). I was about to listen to your reasoning when you lost all credibility by then quoting Terry & June and Dads Army as all time greats.....

No. They're shit. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like Dads Army. Mind you I was quite keen on Man Baout the House, Robins Nest and Love Thy Neighbour too.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Filthy Rich and Catflap was great. "Lager Frenzy!!!!"


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Father Ted


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

New Statesman. ;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Rising Damp was another good one from the 70s. Â Although the "racist" bits are now a bit cringeworthy.


But not half as 'cringeworthy' as the out and out racist so-called sitcom of that era - Love Thy Neighbour :-[


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What about Hardware (think its called that) new and on sunday nights quite funny i think


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Current fav is Coupling from BBC2 - being shown over here on Euro channel - crying with laughter wathing that - class stuff.

My Wife and kids (do you guys get that back in the UK) is good too but perhaps only for married people who can 'relate'!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Fairly Secret Army (spin off from Reggie Perrin) priceless! Geoffrey Palmer ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Pretty much anyting with Ronnie Barker in it.

Porridge and Open all hours were genius.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

"Married with Children" - amazingly funny and ascerbic for a US show. Didn't know the Yanks had that sort of sensayuma.

"The Naked Truth"


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

More recent stuff:

Spaced and Pheonix Nights

Aidan


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

George and Mildred
Hi Di Hi
It ain't half hot Mum
Last of the summer wine
Two point four children
Birds of a Feather


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> More recent stuff:
> 
> Spaced and Pheonix Nights
> 
> Aidan


Jeez, I forgot about spaced. How could I? I watched the entire series 2 on Saturday night (fancied a night in). Absolute classic. Yet to be beaten.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

if we're including american stuff then seinfeld has to be in there anf larry sanders... anyone remember "soap" from the 70's/80's about the campbells and the tates (had a very young billy crystal in) and currently "curb your enthusiasm has me laughing out loud... ;D


----------



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

RentAghost

They dont make them like that anymore


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Married with children (Depending on which series)

Frasier

Red Dwarf (EXCEPT THE LAST SERIES)

3rd Rock from the Sun

SIMPSONS

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

SEINFELD

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

